

Who designed the ui for these hackers ... - bosky101

PS: i've been very curious how hackers at YC have been able to get awsemazing ui out there. and hence this exercise.<p>&#60;insert site&#62;<p>reply to this thread as a comment for a new site request.<p>reply to a comment if you know whose behind the design.
======
cyrus_
This is basically what Quora is for, try asking there.

------
sktrdie
<http://lmatteis.github.com/apejs/>

------
bosky101
cappuccino.org ?

------
bosky101
heroku.com ?

~~~
eswat
<http://seaofclouds.com/> worked on that.

------
bosky101
dydra.com ?

